# pros' & cons for 1st timers [uk]



## 17 and scared

gee well from the name u can see im scarred nd 17 buh iye just kum extremly more scared-arh :(

for those in the uk that have te channel BBC 3 or can watch a program called 'dawn has her baby' on virgin on demand or bbc iiplayer i sugest you DONT!!!!! unless u want to be frightened to death

dont get me rong the program was really good how ever it showed alot of cons of a pregnancy, alot of cons i dint no exsisted :(

and now im scared that im just gna wake up one day and have epiles and not been able to poo properly :(

i would lyk to ask alot ov mothers about the pro'z but MOSTLY con'z ov a pregnancy i . e leaking breasts as im lyk REALLY scared now

im more scared of having this baby then telling my mom basically && om terrified to tell her

so a lilly help please....

thnxz


----------



## Jinty

I heard about the program but i didn't watch it...
:huh: can't of been that bad....could it?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

No offense, but if you want serious replies, at least try writing in english not "lyk dis coz sum ppl fynd it hard 2 reed."


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

18TTC said:


> No offense, but if you want serious replies, at least try writing in english not "lyk dis coz sum ppl fynd it hard 2 reed."

No offense but i agree, i found that post really hard to read sorry :blush: and i am still a teen so would like to think i'm not that out of touch with things :rofl:

From what i can gather i'd say that i know the idea of birth and things that can happen during preg are scary but your baby will be worth it hunny and make you forget, or at least not mind, about it all xx


----------



## NickyT75

18TTC said:


> No offense, but if you want serious replies, at least try writing in english not "lyk dis coz sum ppl fynd it hard 2 reed."

I agree - your post is hard to understand hun xx


----------



## Laura--x

I watched that programme and i didn't find it disturbing at all.
Pregnancy comes with loads of advantages and yes some disadvantages, but knowing that this time next year im going to have a healthy baby boy/girl whos going to be with me the rest of my life, i couldn't give a s!*& about leaking breasts or a saggy belly. Leaking breasts don't occur for the rest of your life ! and you can get rid of that belly in time.

Having a baby is the most precious thing in the world and i think that outwins all the 'cons' of pregnancy. ( Although morning sickness is literally making me want to kill myself :rofl:)


----------



## Ella

17 and scared, what I think you have to take into consideration is that if pregnancy was *THAT* bad, then people wouldn't have more than one.
xx


----------



## Becky

Firstly i couldnt understand half of that but from what i do understand if you think leaking breasts are a bad bit of pregnancy your in for a big shock!!

x


----------



## Serene123

Well I'm going to be honest, I absolutely hated being pregnant. I wasn't happy and I wish I hadn't focused so much on the negatives and just enjoyed it. Why would you want to know the cons? Why would you want to be looking out for cons? You take what you get and you deal with it. The "cons" of pregnancy are nothing compared to the pain you're going to endure during labour. However, if you're lucky, you will get the most precious gift at the end of it, and none of that other stuff will matter.


----------



## -+vikki+- :D

if your pregnant
wouldnt all thoose things not seem so bad 
after all if they didnt happen neither would the baby.
theyre the things that make pregnancy unique
from normal day to day life 
and plus not every little thing that the program says will happen
maybe a couple and they wont happen forever most 
of the things you described dont happen til later in pregnancy and there
only annoying.
not trying to scare you or anyone else but if anything was to be scary 
its the things that can go wrong not the silly little symptoms that occur.

oh and this post sounds mean but its not promise :D


----------



## oxSarahxo

I watched the program and can't say it scared me at all, in fact, I had a good laugh watching it... Surely the fact that there were two ladies holding their beautiful babies at the end, even after all the immense pain, is a good thing? 

Some aren't lucky enough to be pregnant, I know when I couldn't get pregnant even the sight of another pregnant woman got to me. So I say bring on the leaky breasts.

I'm not saying I've enjoyed pregnancy, in fact its been a nightmare but it all depends on personal experiences. One thing I'd never do is regret it, I feel so lucky to be pregnant and going through all the "shit" that comes with it. 

Leaky boobs though, honestly, that's one of the _finer_ points of pregnancy lol :)


----------



## Danielle

i watched the programme, i found it quite interesting really becasue 2 me the more you know about the less confused youl be IF any of those things were to happen, i do have to admit it is a little scary but the more you find out the less scary itl be. talk to the midwife about any fears. i suppose the only think im scared about is not knowing when im going to go into labour but thats just something i cant really do much about. but im quite calm about the birth and stuff, iv got my hospital tour tomorow so thatl help me aswel. i agree with becky about the leaking breast thing and your in for a big shock. and aslo about the piles, there just something your going to have to deal with lol they wont last forever. there just the little things about pregnancy. theres alot more to it than that lol


----------



## Luhweez

I haven't watched it myself, but seriously, i think you may only be scared because your terrified to tell your mum, as soon as you tell her you will feel soooo much calmer about your pregnancy and the leaky boobs and the piles, although not everybody gets them, i certainly haven't, will all be accepted and you will more than likely be sitting there thinking 'when are my boobs going to leak??' etc.


----------



## trishk

i have had 2 kids - this is my 3rd. i had piles and leaking boobs as well as other things! it is horrible but its all part of pregnancy. your baby will be worth it!


----------



## Rach276

I just watched this and tbh it diddnt scare me atall
Answeared some questions and put my mind at rest if anything


----------



## Neecee

17 and scared said:


> gee well from the name u can see im scarred nd 17 buh iye just kum extremly more scared-arh :(
> 
> for those in the uk that have te channel BBC 3 or can watch a program called 'dawn has her baby' on virgin on demand or bbc iiplayer i sugest you DONT!!!!! unless u want to be frightened to death
> 
> dont get me rong the program was really good how ever it showed alot of cons of a pregnancy, alot of cons i dint no exsisted :(
> 
> and now im scared that im just gna wake up one day and have epiles and not been able to poo properly :(
> 
> i would lyk to ask alot ov mothers about the pro'z but MOSTLY con'z ov a pregnancy i . e leaking breasts as im lyk REALLY scared now
> 
> im more scared of having this baby then telling my mom basically && om terrified to tell her
> 
> so a lilly help please....
> 
> thnxz

Yeah, not being funny, but it's not a text message and that was quite hard to read - there's plenty of space to write in proper english! 

I thought that program was great! At the end of the day, it's what happens - don't worry, you're body's been made to deal with it.


----------



## AppleBlossom

I watched that when I was pregnant and it didn't bother me. You shouldn't be focusing on the cons at all, that will just make you petrified. Yes your nipples might leak and to be honest that's the LEAST of your worries. A lot of women on here would literally kill to have that experience. Focus on the positive, like no matter how scary pregnancy might be at the end of it you'll have a beautiful baby and that's the best feeling and outweighs any cons :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

I have not really enjoyed my pregnancy and there are parts of it that arent very nice but I would never think of any part of it as a "con" because i know i am doing this to have the baby that I want. 

Seriously, what did you think happened when you get pregnant? That your belly just grew and thats it?? Im not being rude but really, you are 17, pregnant and worrying about your boobs leaking?? 

I think you should tell your mum as she will be a great help in you learning what will happen and also, maybe go to the library or buy some pregnancy books as they are helpful in you learning about your body changes during and after pregnancy!

Good luck!!


----------



## Neecee

Yep! If leaky boobs and a big belly was as bad as it got, I'd do it over and over again! I understand if you're scared of telling your mum, but she's probably the best person to help you through the pregnancy as she'll understand what you're going through.

Also, read through the different trimester forums on here - they contain a wealth of useful, first-hand information!


----------



## nightkd

I'm looking forward to all that, I'm looking forward to labour... I'm weird. But still, you get a baby at the end of it, that's what's important. You won't remember any of the crap stuff when you're first holding your baby. I liked that programme, it was informative and interesting. :)


----------



## leeanne

18TTC said:


> No offense, but if you want serious replies, at least try writing in english not "lyk dis coz sum ppl fynd it hard 2 reed."

^No offense, but this post could have been a bit nicer!


----------



## Wobbles

Look if you don't understand a post don't reply to it!

If you don't want to look in the teen section where most text talk is used don't read the teen section!

Please don't belittle other members or thank those that do. 

It can become quite annoying and we have found that its mostly used in this section but when I come across something I don't understand I tend not to reply without causing upset.


----------



## LongRoadAhead

leeanne said:


> 18TTC said:
> 
> 
> No offense, but if you want serious replies, at least try writing in english not "lyk dis coz sum ppl fynd it hard 2 reed."
> 
> ^No offense, but this post could have been a bit nicer!Click to expand...

I agree Leeanne.
No need to be rude, politness doesnt cost a thing but makes a big difference
:)
x x


----------



## Serene123

Yep. Definately could've been more polite.


----------



## Neecee

I don't think she meant to be rude, just that to appeal to a wider range of opinions and advice, the writing should be a bit more legible.


----------



## Serene123

It's the way it was put, not what she was trying to say.


----------



## Neecee

Ok.


----------



## heather91

I watched it and really enjoyed it. Surely pregnancy is the easiest part? I would have thought labour and actually bringing up a child is much more difficult than being pregnant!


----------



## heather91

Oh and about the way she typed.. it's not THAT hard to understand. She only abbreviated certain parts. I don't ever use text language and still understood it. I don't think the way someone types is really a cause for debate. x


----------



## reallytinyamy

Piles and leaky boobs are nothing. I think you need to do a bit of reading and getyourself geared up a bit. Aswell as being the best experience of my life so far, being pregnant and giving birth was also the worst experience of my life.


----------



## missjacey44

God always seems to turn into some kind of argument in the teen section!! :|

Well as for the 'cons' of pregnancy.. Iv had it pretty easy to be honest. No leaking boobs.. No piles..No back ache.. nothing! Just a huge uncomfortable bump!!! Not everyone gets everything and everybody is different. But to be honest i wouldnt even mind that much about all of them things because my baby is sooo worth everything you have to go through in pregnancy and labour!


----------



## Wobbles

missjacey44 said:


> *God always seems to turn into some kind of argument in the teen section!!* :|
> 
> Well as for the 'cons' of pregnancy.. Iv had it pretty easy to be honest. No leaking boobs.. No piles..No back ache.. nothing! Just a huge uncomfortable bump!!! Not everyone gets everything and everybody is different. But to be honest i wouldnt even mind that much about all of them things because my baby is sooo worth everything you have to go through in pregnancy and labour!


Too true!

I think we need this section modded more.


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I haven't seen the show but I loved being pregnant (well at first) and although I was terrified at the prospect of giving birth, I would go through it all again so have a brother or sister for my darling daughter.


----------



## princess_x0

reallytinyamy just a random but your avatar pic is so adorable!


----------



## kayley_baby

i get that you're scared im scared too, but the things your fretting about are nothing but whims of pregnancy!
how is leaking boobs a scary prospect? thats nothing!
im more scared of the prospect of miscarriage at the minute!!


----------



## Serene123

kayley_baby said:


> i get that you're scared im scared too, but the things your fretting about are nothing but whims of pregnancy!
> how is leaking boobs a scary prospect? thats nothing!
> *im more scared of the prospect of miscarriage at the minute!!*

I felt like that too.


----------



## kayley_baby

I felt like that too.[/QUOTE]

how long were you scared for?


----------



## Serene123

Untill she was put in my arms.


----------



## kayley_baby

lols thanks
i feel much better now :) lol


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: Sorry!


----------



## kayley_baby

lol its fine im sure il be ok when i know im "out of the danger zone"
but at the minute i have no idea how far my pregnancy has progressed as ive been told different things by the nurse and the midwife

hopefully ill here abou my scan and the time will pass quickly!!!!


----------



## Serene123

The danger zone may be 12 weeks, but after that you worry it won't develope properly and they'll make you have a termination at your 20 week scan, then after that's alright, you have preterm labour to worry about!! It's horrrrrrrrrrible.


----------



## kayley_baby

lol full of reassurance aint you... 
i know im scared of miscarriage 
and im scared that even if i get through that ill have a stillborn baby

im never scared of anything but pregnancy has really fucked my head up!!!


----------



## heather91

kayley_baby said:


> lol full of reassurance aint you...
> i know im scared of miscarriage
> and im scared that even if i get through that ill have a stillborn baby
> 
> im never scared of anything but pregnancy has really fucked my head up!!!

Omg I have that fear sooo much. I've got to the point where I really don't see how I could have a baby that isn't disabled in some way. It's terrible! I worry so much. x


----------



## kayley_baby

heather91 said:


> kayley_baby said:
> 
> 
> lol full of reassurance aint you...
> i know im scared of miscarriage
> and im scared that even if i get through that ill have a stillborn baby
> 
> im never scared of anything but pregnancy has really fucked my head up!!!
> 
> Omg I have that fear sooo much. I've got to the point where I really don't see how I could have a baby that isn't disabled in some way. It's terrible! I worry so much. xClick to expand...

i know how you feel...
i worry about miscarraige
still birth a baby with severe disabilities im so scared!!!


----------



## 17 and scared

Well i am absolutely disgusted in the out come of this thread.

*YES it is in 'text slang'.
*YES i am a *TEEN* who uses it frequently [like most teens].
*AND YES i was REALLY affended by what was said.

*AND ii QUOTE:*


> No offense, but if you want serious replies, at least try writing in english not "lyk dis coz sum ppl fynd it hard 2 reed."

There is More Only i refuse to waste my time reading through all of them.

But then the *cheek* of some of you to come in to this thread, MY THREAD and then *DEBATE* the fact 'if she was saying it rudely or not' is *OUTRAGEOUS.*

ii Myself found the program *VERY* disturbing, other people might not have been 'disturbed' && have found it intresting, Educational, but me? it scared the *SH1T *out off. and instead of People *[other then B&B Admin && CO]* all i got was *PRACTICALLY* grief off 95% of you that thought i was *COMPLETLY AND UTTERLY WRONG* for posting this Thread, MY THREAD. The 5% that did say something 'decent / nice' or try to 'defend' me whilst i wasn't online i have thanked you. 

Note: if *ii PERSONALLY* think you were one of the 95%, then you have been egnored, and i would prefer if you wouldn't reply to any of the rest of my threads, that i shall post before the end of the day. i shouldn't be cyber bullied in a *TEEN* pregnancy forum because of my aspects of child birth and how i type. i'm trully disgusted that i have been treated this way on more then one occasion.

i Have There For Decided that form then end of today i won't be posting no more threads as the last 2 i have posted all i have as a reply was negativity. i will still reply to threads however.

Thanks for your time.

[sorry if i have offended you and if you couldn't understand that, but its the 'most english-ist' i could type it]


----------

